# farmall 504 gas



## wornoutnbroke (Apr 9, 2011)

Can anyone please post a picture of the throttle linkage under the gas tank? I have the parts but I'm not sure exactly how they all come together.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have no photos but welcome to the forum nonetheless! We have a lot of Farmall buffs here, so kick back and browse awhile, til someone comes through for you!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does this help?


----------

